# NYC Puppy house training need help!



## Magnet (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello,

My boyfriend and I have decided on getting a vizsla after a lot of research (including finding this forum). Finally, Magnet arrived yesterday 09.12.013 from Oklahoma to NYC. We are first time dog owners and need a lot of advice. 

It was a very long flight for him and was shaking a lot the first time we took him out of his crate. He was nervous for a little bit but warmed up fast enough. The car ride home was a breeze. He didn't cry or didn't seem scared. Before we went inside, we took him to a spot where we wanted him to pee/poop but he didn't go. He just played with dried leaves. We brought him inside eventually and let him roam around our ground floor apartment until he is comfortable. We laid newspaper on the floor to let him know where to pee/poop. Lots of accidents but lots of praises when he finally went on the right spot. We played with him for a while, bathroom then bed time. It was a rough night I must say. He settled in bed around 12:30. Woke up around 2:00 to pee, back in bed but with a 45 minute cry session. Finally asleep and woke up around 5:30 again. And the same cry session after we put him back in the crate. Around 7:30 we started our day. I gave him a bath, fed him, made him pee/poop on the newspaper (with multiple accidents of course). Around 8 am, I gave him a kong and put it in his crate. He loves it and didn't mind his crate. I left him for 3 hours, came back with wee wee pads and no accident in his crate. I let him do his business on the pad right after I took him out. He did it the first time on the pad (lots of praises for that) but after a while he started peeing on the floor again. He also started biting the pad when I try to put him on there every time he sniffs and paces.. What can I do to make it easier for the both of us? My brother-in-law said that we couldn't take him outside to pee/poo technically until 16 weeks when he gets all his shots because of bacteria from other dogs' urine that's why I'm trying to introduce him to wee wee pads (I got a little scared) I started with crate, bathroom, food, bathroom, play, bathroom, then crate. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Living where you do it may be tough but if you find a place outside that most other dogs don't use ,take him there to take care of his business.
The reason we don't take puppies around where other dogs gather is because of parvo and distemper.
I feel for you trying to use puppy pads. Mine would never set foot on one, and always thought they were something to tear up.


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

We also live in NYC. But we did not do the wee-wee pads at all. We took him out every 15-30 minutes when we got him. Just find a place that doesn't look like it is used by other dogs. Out pup went to the same spot every time. He is now 15 months and he still runs for the spot the moment we come out of the building.

It also helped a lot with his socialization. We would just sit in front of the building and watch people. Or walk a block here and there. Just try to keep away from other dogs.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

If you are really worried about other dogs in your area, for the next few weeks, you could treat the area around your building with a low concentration bleach solution. Your vet should be able to give you the formula.


----------



## Magnet (Sep 11, 2013)

Abatt, unfortunately I work and go to school during the day, so 15-30 minutes isn't possible for me but I can come back home every 2 hours to let him out. He's actually been sleeping right now in his crate almost 2 hours. Not sure if I should wake him up to pee. Did u set up an alarm at night for bathroom when your V was a baby? I don't wanna wake him up, I figured he'd let me know if he had to go. 

Organicthougjts, ty. I might have to try that if pads don't work. My bro-in-law uses pads for his dogs and it works for them. I don't want to confuse Magnet in the long run, I hope it doesn't bite me later

also, what solution can do you guys use to clean up their accidents?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I think abatt means to take him out every 15-30 mins when you are home. For now I would wake him up when you come home in the day and once at night. They can usually start making it through the night around 11 or 12 weeks. 

And Nature's Miracle is awesome for cleaning up, but basically you want something that breaks down the urine w/ enzymes. No ammonia based products. http://www.natures-miracle.com/buy-pet-products-supplies/store-locator.aspx


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

einspänner is right, i meant when he is out of the crate. He can hold longer if he is in the crate, but if he is out running, playing and doing whatever around the apartment, then take out more often.

Our biggest problem was that he peed for attention and out of excitement. So we used lots and lots of Nature's Miracle to clean up the messes. Never pooped inside except during storm Sandy when our building was flooded and we couldn't take him out, took 6 hours of screaming and crying before he agreed to poop on a newspaper.


----------



## Magnet (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok. Thanks everyone for all of your great tips. I'm sure you will be seeing more of Magnet's mishaps and accomplishments too. Like today he actually peed on his pad for the first time without me repeatedly saying "go pee". He got lots of love then. I was such a proud Mommy... Then 15 min later, accident again..I thought he had it but false alarm..I'm taking him to the vet now, let's see how he does with shots. Did any of you have problems with your pups after shots?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Is he getting his second round? 

Chase has been fine after his shots. No side effects, no fatigue. 

Miles hasn't had the best reactions to vaccines unfortunately. If it wasn't required by the state, I would think twice about some of them. He gets a big lump at the injection site. I've tried ice, heat, massage, having them use a puppy needle... but the bump persists and takes about a month to go away  poor baby. 

Best of luck with the vet! Make sure to praise and give treats so he doesn't fear his vet visits.


----------



## Magnet (Sep 11, 2013)

Milesmom,

he didn't get his shots today. But 3 weeks from now he will. He got microchipped tho, he had really good treat so he didnt pay much attention to the needle. He's already attached to me like a magnet. He looks for me while my bf is trying to get his attention. I'm hoping that he would respond well with his shots.

p.s. He was a star at the vet today. He was the cutest! I can't believe how much love i have for him already. If he could just master his wee wee pad, things would be better in the house.


----------



## Taika (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi, 
I am new to the crating, we got Taika at 8 weeks, by 9 weeks he was fully toilet trained. What we did every time we took him out to wee/poo I already had 3 (three) treats in my hand as soon as he did something I feed him the treats. It has to be three each time as he the associates the treats with wee/pooing, and it has to be as soon as they finish.
We only had two accidents in the first week and now he is amazing. Even if he has a tummy upset, he wakes me holds on till we are outside. He sleeps now from 10:00 pm to 5:30am. First time I ave done this but I read it in a book. It has worked for us, also for others that found their pups were having trouble.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

(There is a puppy pad wire frame available that will secure the pad by the corners - we have friends with tea-cup dog, ;D )



MAGNET - quit school in NYC and move to the county side while still possible... Problem solved. No fresh grass problems, either ;D ;D this dog demands nothing less, LOL. 

Why complicate life further?


----------



## Magnet (Sep 11, 2013)

I wish we could move upstate but bf is a teacher in NYC. We have heard of Viszlas in the city and they can thrive to be city dogs. We live a healthy lifestyle so I hope that could work.


----------

